
Ask HN: What active research areas or technologies will have the most impact? - hsikka
I&#x27;m fairly bullish on Synthetic Biology and Neuroscience Inspired Machine Learning, but I&#x27;m curious to hear what others think?
======
hazz99
Anything to do with a global internet will be game-changer, for better or for
worse (I think better, but could potentially be a large monopoly)

Self-driving cars will completely change our society.

Personalised medicine might be amazing, but I don't know much about it. Could
just be hype.

~~~
hsikka
I’ve actually been thinking about using the strategy comma.ai employed to try
and build some interesting open source predictive health models. Like, get a
bunch of enthusiasts to share biometric data, build some cool preliminary
completely open source models that tie those bio markers to interesting health
results, then go from there. I don’t know if it would get big, but it would be
a fresh stab at personalized medicine imo

